# TOUR CHILE '07



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

tomandome unas pequeñas vacaciones y por motivos familiares, estuve dando vueltas por chile entre marzo y abril, recorriendo algunas ciudades basicamente del sur, aca les muestro un poco de los lugares donde estuve.

Comenzare por Chiloé, ahi estuve en Ancud, Castro y Dalcahue que creo que no han sido mostradas en el foro

esperando el ferry, que se toma saliendo de puerto montt, un poco caro el precio y ademas es la unica manera de llegar, creo que solo dos empresas dan el servicio y acuerdan los precios, aunque me parece mas interesante llegar así que en un puente que es como me dijeron que pensaron en construir

















unas vistas desde el ferry

















llegando a ancud








al primer lugar que llego es al fuerte real san antonio, un fuerte que data de la epoca de la colonia de 1778-79, creo que fue uno de los ultimos reductos de los españoles en américa

















































unas vistas desde el fuerte

















siguiendo camino al centro de ancud, tenemos la catedral de ancud, para esto chiloé es conocido por sus iglesias católicas que sumas más de 300 y hay un buen numero que son monumentos nacionales y unas 16 creo que son patrimonio de la humanidad, todas trabajadas en madera, esta creo q no es monumento pero igual la muestro

































unas vistas desde el malecon

































unas cuantas vistas desde la plaza principal









































algo del museo municipal
















los restos de una ballena








un cañon español








una embarcacion antigua








supongo que seran las basas de una columna

seres mitologicos chilotas








este es el trauco, un ser mitologico que venia del mar, creo que se llevaba a los pescadores








la esposa del trauco

camino a castro
















un par de casas bonitas 

















un par de ejemplos de las iglesias chilotas

luego seguire con castro y dalcahue...


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

Que lindo viaje que diste, Ancud es desordenada, pero tiene encanto, aunque por lejos hay muchas mejores ciudades en Chiloé..

Anduviste por el continente?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que pintoresco pueblito


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Si muy bonito, medio europeo no?
Bonito el cielo azul!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Buenas las fotos... Me llamó la atención las fotos de los restos de la ballena. Están así al aire libre? Por otro lado, concuerdo conque las iglesias son muy bonitas.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Se ve bonito Ancud, mucho mejor que los pueblos peruanos de su tamaño.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*Castro*

siguiendo por Chiloé, llegue a castro, que es la capital de la Isla grande

























las casas sobre el mar construidas sobre pilotes son llamadas palafitos y hay restaurantes y mismas casas, cuando hay maremotos obviamente desaparecen, es mas en Ancud habian tambien palafitos, pero despues de un terremoto prohibieron su construccion








lastima cuando fui la marea estaba baja porque hay una cuestion con el reflejo de las casas en el agua muy buena, para la proxima sera
































en la region de los lagos hay bastantes criaderos de salmones, choros y cholgas, por lo que la pesca y la transformacion de los productos del mar es la principal actividad en esta zona
algunas vistas de castro desde una embarcacion
























































en las fotos se puede apreciar las torres de la catedral, en chiloé como hace siglos era aca, la altura de las construcciones no puede sobrepasar la altura de las torres de las iglesias, no se si aun servira para la navegacion, pero la ley sigue en pie  








este es el museo de castro, que esta en refacciones o aun no esta abierto, tiene una cubierta de cobre y parece a una embarcancion 
















unos lobos marinos que viven en una boya, segun me dijeron se llamaban bachelet, piñeira y hirsch, clara alusion no?








un muy bonito lugar para vivir no?


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*Catedral de Castro*

la catedral de Castro es de 1910-12, la diseño un arquitecto italiano, Eduardo Provasoli, terminando en una combinacion de la arquitectura neogotica con la forma artesanal chilota de trabajar la madera; siendo monumento nacional y patrimonio de la humanidad, la principal de todas ellas al parecer  
















































las torres de la iglesia son impresionantes, ahora entiendo porque no las quieren tapar  

























































todo el interior esta en madera, no se si solo es revestimiento o tambien es parte de la estructura, pero le da una imagen bastante tradicional a la catedral


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me recuerda a Iquitos.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Me recuerda a Iquitos.


podria ser por los palafitos y belen, pero de ahi la topografia, la vegetacion y el clima son totalmente distintos


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

Bonito. Tuve la suerte de conocer Castro, Chonchi y Queilen en Chiloé. Esta isla es maravillosa y mágica, sus más de dos siglos de aislamiento del continente forjaron la actual cultura chilota hasta distinguirla del resto del país, destacando su mitología y sus construcciones, pese a que éstas, de todas formas, tienen influencia extranjera en su diseño.

Muchos Saludos.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

ahora dalcahue
















algunas casas pintorescas en los cerros llenos de vegetacion
























el mercado, aca creo qeu grababan una novela, que alla le dicen teleserie, que se llamaba la fiera
















la plaza principal donde esta la iglesia
























la iglesia que tambien es patrimonio nacional, solo que esta un poco descuidada, le hace falta una restauracion








el paisaje que me acompañaba en el camino de vuelta
























de vuelta a puerto montt y los matices del cielo mientras anochece


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

sebvill said:


> Se ve bonito Ancud, mucho mejor que los pueblos peruanos de su tamaño.


Una comparación como esa es muy general y dificilmente puede ser precisa, por que una ciudad puede estar muy maquillada, pero al fin y al cabo, tiene el mismo tipo de problemas que otra..


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lo que pasa es que a Sebas no se le quita la manía de hacer comparaciones odiosas entre ciudades peruanas y de otros países de la región.


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

D_flandes said:


> Una comparación como esa es muy general y dificilmente puede ser precisa, por que una ciudad puede estar muy maquillada, pero al fin y al cabo, tiene el mismo tipo de problemas que otra..


nooooooo o sea esta bien ser cortes y amable y todo eso con los vecinos peruanos pero no, o sea chiloé es chiloé, ,o sea no es por ofender pero a los mismos pueblos del resto de chile ancud o castro los hacen pedazos.
chiloe tiene una cultura unica y que tal vez no conoces pero socialmente son super parejos todos tienen casas propias practicamente no hay desempleo etc.


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

en todo caso las comparaciones no tienen por que ser negativas, el forista que hablo de iquitos. la verdad es que si bien los climas son opuestos en temperaturas, debe llover similar en ambos lados (muchisimo). además ese verde furioso de chiloé mucha gente lo puede relacionar a zonas tropicales es raro ver en zonas templadas o derechamente frias, ese verde poderoso y tanto verde todo el año. galicia, irlanda. son los unicos sitios que reconozco tan verdes y templados.


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

preciosa la mágica Isla de Chiloé, es como un país aparte, con costumbres muy singulares.

Fué el último bastión español en América si no me equivoco, de hecho, los chilotes siempre se han sentido muy ligados a España.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las fotos estàn de postal.... su objetivo es mostrarnos las bellezas de Chile.... Mantengamos esa lìnea, para que el thread siga siendo como es... Precioso en color e imàgenes.


----------



## BiShOnEn (Jan 16, 2006)

hermosas imagenes...
lo pintoresco del sur de Chile y los patrimonios como las iglesias y los palafitos asi como lo fueron las malocas y las casas sobre pilares en Venezuela.. la pequeña venecia ante los oj0s de los españoles.

saludos desde...


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*puerto montt 1*

ahora volviendo al continente, toca puerto montt  una ciudad bastante bonita, con mucha actividad turistica e industria
estuve un par de dias ahi, me toco lluvia y sol, asi que no me quejo
















































los colonos alemanes llegaron aca en 1852 y comenzaron a colozinar el norte, osea nuestro sur, aca un monumento conmerando los 100 años de la primera llegada








no se porque aun sigue el arbol si estamos en abril, eso me parecia raro hasta en las condes vi arboles de navidad en los postes... raro








ahi se ve la cruz que hicieron para cuando fue el papa hace 20 años
































un ingreso al estacionamiento subterraneo en un parque que daba al malecon








estas esculturas me hicieron recordar al parque del amor, y que errores asi no solo se cometen aca








el mall paseo costanera, con sus twin towers en construccion, ya en acabados


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*puerto montt 2*

la plaza principal








un detalle de la catedral








terminal de cruceros








este edificio me gusto, las columnas inclinadas estan de moda no? asi que le tome cuando estaba nublado y soleado
















un poco mas de las calles de puerto montt
























el campus de la universidad de los lagos








unas vistas panoramicas de la ciudad desde un mirador, pronto los edificios abundaran en puerto montt, el precio del suelo es bastante alto, y hay ahora una altura minima, asi que crecera su skyline notablemente; el techo azul es el hospital

































una iglesia camino a puerto varas, parece salida de chiloé


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*Muy bonito Puerto Montt*

muy bonitos colores, las tomas excelentes.


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Que buenas fotos de Castro!!, muy pintoresco


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Qué buenas fotos de Puerto Montt, es impresionante como ha cambiado, de pasar de ser un viejo y feo puerto a una ciudad pujante y llena de atracciones, realmente llama mucho la atención, si bien hay mucho que seguir haciendo, la ciudad tiene un tremendo futuro.

saludos.


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

oye brother creo que esas fotos las podrias mostrar en el foro chileno serian super bienvenidas sobre todo las de pto montt. se nota que fuiste recien recien.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos =) Veo que por el sur tampoco logran deshacerse aun del lastro del cableado aereo .. pero igual muy buenas fotos y el Clima se ve rikisimo.


----------



## soybkn (Mar 14, 2007)

tienes razon el cableado es lo mas horrible que le puede pasar a la urbanizacion mata todo el paisaje


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Wau ke bellas fotos :banana: puerto Montt se ve lindisisma  y desarrolada :banana: En los demas pueblso me encanta como se mantiene el verde de los pastos :banana:


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

vatosmart said:


> oye brother creo que esas fotos las podrias mostrar en el foro chileno serian super bienvenidas sobre todo las de pto montt. se nota que fuiste recien recien.


estuve desde marzo hasta hace una semana, parte de mi familia es de alla, asi que estuve en un buen tour, de ahi seguire subiendo mas fotos, si quieren pueden jalar el link nomas... de ahi viene un poco de puerto varas y el volcan


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

ok


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

:hilarious


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*isla loreley, volcan osorno y lago todos los santos*

entrando por un rio que desemboca al lago llanquihue
















la isla loreley... supongo que ahi deben haber casas dentro, al menos por ahi vi unas rejas que supongo llevaran hacia ellas








volviendo al embarcadero de lanchitas








la vedette del camino, el volcan








ya subiendo al volcan
















el centro de ski del volcan osorno
















el lago llanquihue desde el volcan








ahora en el lago todos los santos, a mi me parecia poco profundo pero me dijeron que llegaba a tener hasta 8 metros de profundidad y su agua tenia propiedades curativas o algo asi
























una pequeña caida de agua








el embarcadero








una casa que cuesta demasiado, porque esta hecha en alerce y por su ubicacion, si mal no recuerdo el precio era US$ 400 mil








nuevamente la vedette desde el lago 








y ahora desde los saltos de petrohue


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*saltos del petrohue*

entrando al parque, esta esta formacion rocosa muy bacan








los saltos en si
















petrohue significa lugar de humaderas








en realidad estos saltos no son tan grandes como otros que vi, es mas la bruma que nada
















un monte en el horizonte








un atardecer de pelicula








paisaje captado, el lago llanquihue, el volcan osorno y la luna


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

increíble que las mejores fotos de puerto montt las encuentro en el foro peruano....


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Alucinantes esas fotos!


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*PUERTO VARAS*

ahora toca puerto varas, con una arquitectura donde se nota mucho mas la influencia de los colonos alemanes, la ciudad es bastante turistica, da al lago llanquihue y tiene unas vistas a los volcanes increibles
























el casino de puerto varas, estaba en plena ampliacion cuando fui
















movistar hasta en la sopa...








caminando hacia la plaza








construcciones modernas y antiguas conviven en puerto varas, mas o menos intentando mantener un estilo arquitectonico similar...
























la iglesia principal de puerto varas, supongo que debe ser luterana... igual esta en un lugar muy bacan y las torres se ven desde muchos lugares de la ciudad









ahora unas cuantas fotos nocturnas desde el malecon


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Chile es muy bonito en realidad, encantador pais con muchas atracciones, somos vecinos y hnos, realmente se merecen lo mejor. Aunque una critica constructiva No sean tan intensos wey como dicen los Mexicanos, es un pais mediano en tamaño pero grande de corazon.


----------



## Leonx (Dec 29, 2006)

*!*

años que no voy por el sur chileno...

viendo fotos tan bellas dan ganas de volver...


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

Marsupilami said:


> increíble que las mejores fotos de puerto montt las encuentro en el foro peruano....


pienso lo mismo.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Están muy hermosos los paisajes de las fotos !!! Tienen un bello país estimados amigos de Chile !!! Espero conocer y recorrer todos sus rincones pronto algun día !


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

................


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

assassin, de cuál fumas?
cómo que potencia mundial????
:nuts:


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

alibiza_1014 said:


> Chile es muy bonito en realidad, encantador pais con muchas atracciones, somos vecinos y hnos, realmente se merecen lo mejor. Aunque una critica constructiva No sean tan intensos wey como dicen los Mexicanos, es un pais mediano en tamaño pero grande de corazon.


ok


----------



## Cochayuyo (Jun 9, 2007)

Yo fui al casino de puerto varas, y perdi 10.000 pesos :bash: . Igual no me dolio mucho, como a un amigo que perdio 27.000 pesos (51 dolares). XD!

Muy lindas las fotos, me trajo recuerdos.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*alrededores de valdivia*

recien puedo poner fotos de vuelta  , aca algunas fotos de las zonas aledañas a valdivia


aca es donde el mar se encuetra con el rio, no recuerdo bien el nombre de la zona, pero era increible, solo que el viento soplaba muy fuerte

























una caleta, de aca salen los transbordadores tambien, y venden unas empanadas de mariscos buenisimas

















una casa cerca al castillo de niebla









el ingreso al castillo









el castillo de la pura y limpia concepcion de monfort de lemus de niebla, semejante nombre es porque recuerda al conde de Lemus, virrey del Perú de cuando se construia el castillo; junto a los otros fuertes defendia a valdivia de los psoible ataques de los corsarios y piratas

mirando a la casa del castellano y los restos de las estructuras de la capilla, almacen y casa del capellan

























la bateria de cañones y muro de merlones, infelizmente no se puede acceder a esa zona xq esta en peligro de colpasar debido a la erosion

























el polvorin









un faro para navegacion

















unas panoramicas desde el castillo

















ya volviendo a valdivia
un condominio en el camino









habra que probar la famosa chela kunstmann y comer un poco tambien


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

WOW! excelentes fotos
Que bonito el entorno, que bonito todo
10 Puntos a tus pics!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

bueno esas fotos son hermosas y se ve k chile lamentablemente esta prosperando mas k peru no es k sea anti peruano, pero nosotros tenemos mejores lugares k estos pero no lo savemos administrar


----------



## Clavijo (Mar 27, 2006)

diegoXD said:


> bueno esas fotos son hermosas y se ve k chile lamentablemente esta prosperando mas k peru no es k sea anti peruano, pero nosotros tenemos mejores lugares k estos pero no lo savemos administrar



Cada país tiene su belleza, mi amigo. Si hay algo que caracteriza, tanto al Perú como a Chile, es la diversidad de paisajes y ecosistemas, y eso es reconocido a nivel internacional.

Saludos.


----------



## vatosmart (Apr 5, 2007)

por si no lo sabian valdivia y chiloe dependian directamente del virreynato del peru. bonitas fotos.


----------



## manuel_rs (Aug 15, 2006)

*jardin botanico de valdivia*

esta dentro de la universidad austral y se puede recorrer libremente


----------

